# How do you feel about this NBDL change?



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> The NBDL recently expanded to eight teams. Stern said his goal will be to add another seven teams by the start of the 2006-07 season. *However, deputy commisoner Russ Granik told Insider that teams will be allowed to begin sending players to the D league this season.*


Starting this year, your rookies if they are not ready to produce will probably be in the NBDL getting PT. More reason to focus on the NBDL starting this upcoming season.

Thoughts?

Edit: It also appears that only first and second year rookies are allowed to play in it. If you're in the 2004 or 2005 draft and don't get any burn, you'd be eligible.


----------



## KingofNewark (Feb 18, 2005)

Darko will dominate that league.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

KingofNewark said:


> Darko will dominate that league.


He wouldn't be eligible. Only first and second year players.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

This will work wonders for the NBDL!

Darko should get an exemption to be able to play down there! :banana:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

AussieWarriorFan! said:


> This will work wonders for the NBDL!
> 
> Darko should get an exemption to be able to play down there! :banana:


Here's the problem with that. He has to prove himself in his 3rd year, because will Detroit pick up his option if he does nothing yet again?


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I think this is an excellent idea. It will improve the play in the NBA by getting the young guys some real burn, and will improve the interest in the NBDL by rabid fans such as myself who want a glimpse of the possible future of our teams. 

Do you know if players sent to the NBDL are still considered part of the NBA teams roster? I'm assuming not, in which case this is also a good thing for veterans as it can extend their careers by a couple years.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Good idea gives the young players a chance to develope their game instead of getting pushed into competition against basically the best players in the world


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I think it's a great idea.

Although I think in future years, all the premier HS prospects will choose to just go to college for a year instead of the NBDL. Maybe the guys who would be 2nd round prospects go this route, though.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

This would be a great thing for the players to proof that they will be good if they get PT...Nice idea!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> Do you know if players sent to the NBDL are still considered part of the NBA teams roster? I'm assuming not, in which case this is also a good thing for veterans as it can extend their careers by a couple years.


If you're in the NBDL, you're still under contract, but you're not on the 14 man (15) roster for the team, so the teams can bring in more veterans.

The funny thing is, I think you'll find that you're not going to like the veterans your team brings in. It just means more gys like Michael Stewart, Mark Madsen, Marty Conlon, Clarence Weatherspoon will be on the roster, than your young players who will be in the NBDL.

I still feel most fans will be clamoring to have their guys called up (or improve rapidly), rather than watching guys who really have no business still being in the league just hanging on to a paycheck (ala Kevin Willis).


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't know. I like the direction it's going in, because they are trying to take a page from the MLB's book, but I'm not sure how this is going to work out. I guess I'll just say it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

HKF said:


> Here's the problem with that. He has to prove himself in his 3rd year, because will Detroit pick up his option if he does nothing yet again?


Hard to do something when you get no gametime!

And i'm sure some teams would be happy to take Darko off Detroits hands!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

AussieWarriorFan! said:


> Hard to do something when you get no gametime!
> 
> And i'm sure some teams would be happy to take Darko off Detroits hands!


The only way he could go down, is if he wanted to. Very unlikely.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

i dont like the only 1st and 2nd year rule. there are still a lot of under-developed players (ie bender, darko, diop) who could use the time there to develop and injured players could play same rehab games there to get ready for their return with the big team.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I'd like to have a better minor league-type system, but this is definately a step in the right direction.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

-James- said:


> i dont like the only 1st and 2nd year rule. there are still a lot of under-developed players (ie bender, darko, diop) who could use the time there to develop and injured players could play same rehab games there to get ready for their return with the big team.


It was collectively bargained that you can't force young players down. Jonathan Bender has been in the league for 6 years. He's not underdeveloped, he's a bust.

Diop is now a RFA. He is a bust. Darko you have a point, but the reason why it's 1st or 2nd year players, is because under the new CBA only the first two years are guaranteed for rookie contracts. The last two years are team options.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like it. Because I get tired of these guys being forced to rot away on the bench. Maybe if they go down to the NBDL and dominate it will put more pressure to actually play them sooner.

I wonder if Miami will send Dorrell Wright down there next year?
And if Seattle will send Swift down?


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Uh-oh watch out for Pavel Pofhdjgtufhjgfgrelzn! :laugh:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I like it. Because I get tired of these guys being forced to rot away on the bench. Maybe if they go down to the NBDL and dominate it will put more pressure to actually play them sooner.
> 
> I wonder if Miami will send Dorrell Wright down there next year?
> And if Seattle will send Swift down?


Define dominate.

I mean, even the best of the prospects in MLB's minor league system don't really dominate.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Define dominate.


To make said league their *****.

For instance, let's say Detroit drafted Lebron, and we know Larry doesn't like rookies--well what would have happened if instead of benching Lebron letting people wonder if he was good or not, if he had to play him in the NBDL? We saw what Lebron was capable of against NBA comp. Even if he put up the same numbers against NBDL comp, there would suddenly be a lot of pressure on Brown to call the kid up and give him run.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

why not just make it a true farm/minor league system in some manner? i don't get why it has to be *only* rooks and second year players...

the NBDL could also prove useful for those coming off serious injuries.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

trick said:


> why not just make it a true farm/minor league system in some manner? i don't get why it has to be *only* rooks and second year players...
> 
> the NBDL could also prove useful for those coming off serious injuries.


It didn't say that vets can't go down there. It's that they can't be forced to go to the minor leagues, so permission will be needed.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I can't wait until we see some of these players down there. Amir Johnson... Robert Swift.... Martynas Adriciuskevicius (sp???)..... Monta Ellis etc. I just can't wait to see which players that usually don't get time just go down there and own. I do think they should just let a guy like Darko to go down there and play.... He needs it. The good thing for the Pistons though is that Delfino will get time. He is a guy I think will dominate.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Great news. It looks like a system that could develop and work really well.


----------



## MCCpride (Jun 14, 2005)

This sounds like it will work. It isn't a forced minor league, and it seems like it will be easy enough to get guys to work with it.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

The NBDL is moving in the right direction, I just hope that some vets (3rd year and over) will take advantage of the league as well as the rookies. To go "down" to the NBDL for a conditioning stint after and injury, or to get some playing time becuase you are a 12th man on a 11 man roster, could be huge for players future. If a player like Lamond Murray went down, played well and got in shape, his trade value would go up, thus giving him more potential to go to a team (NBA) and get some PT.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

billfindlay10 said:


> The NBDL is moving in the right direction, I just hope that some vets (3rd year and over) will take advantage of the league as well as the rookies. To go "down" to the NBDL for a conditioning stint after and injury, or to get some playing time becuase you are a 12th man on a 11 man roster, could be huge for players future. If a player like Lamond Murray went down, played well and got in shape, his trade value would go up, thus giving him more potential to go to a team (NBA) and get some PT.


Very unrealistic to see a guy like Lamond Murray who is over a 10 year veteran, going down to the minors. He would have to want to go down there. The rosters are now 14 man. 

If a veteran has been in the league for 4 years or more, it's very doubtful they will go down to the minor league, because they have to be asked. Lamond Murray going to the D-League?


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

socco said:


> I'd like to have a better minor league-type system, but this is definately a step in the right direction.


There isn't a big enough talent pool for there to be a true minor league system. Also, expanding leagues to quickly hardly ever ends up well...look at the ABA...


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

It makes sense for a player, coming back from a long-term injury, to go down to the NBDL for a few games to get some sort of basic fitness and skill back, before going up to the senior roster!


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

IS there any rule regarding how often rookies (+2nd yr) can be sent down / called up? Can you call em up for a week if someones injured and then send them right back?
Or would there be rules a la' the injured list were you have a minimum of 5 games?

They have only 8 teams - will NBA teams share specific teams - or will players just be assigned all over the place? If a player comes up and goes back will he go to the same team and coach. It would be nice to have environments as stable as possible for the rooks.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

The NBDL is going to be a TREMENDOUS help twoards making young players more polished. Now the pressure isn't on GM's and other officials in the organization as much. Young players can now go down and develop their game in the NBDL. Prove they are worthy of being on a NBA roster and contribute. Also it gives fans a chance to checkout the young talent their I know team has drafted even closer. I know the Mavs NBDL team is going to in the city I live in. I defiantly plan on going to some games and checking out the up and coming players. This was an excellent decision by the NBA to put this in the new CBA. This will end the days of players getting contracts before they have proved how good they are.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

I'll be following the Tulsa team, who was the TWO-TIME TWO-TIME NBDL Champion Asheville Altitude. :banana::banana:

To answer the question about rookies: They are the property of that team, they can bounce back any number of times the teams need, they could play their entire two years in the NBDL if the NBA team desires. They still get paid the NBA pay. 

Just wait until you start seeing players traded or have contracts bought out. Then the general public will really start following the NBDL.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Anything that can bring in a good minor league system is worth being happy about. If the NBDL can do that, great, I'm all for it.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

This is just an example. The Raptors had Ousmane Cisse on their training camp roster last year. If they sent him down to the NBDL without signing him to an actual contract would he be a free agent, or would he be 'property' of the Raptors?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

vigilante said:


> This is just an example. The Raptors had Ousmane Cisse on their training camp roster last year. If they sent him down to the NBDL without signing him to an actual contract would he be a free agent, or would he be 'property' of the Raptors?


You wouldn't be able to send someone down, if you didn't offer them a contract. Even if it was only a year contract for the league minimum, Cisse would be the property of the Raptors. Now, if Cisse signed with an NBDL team on his own, he'd be free for anyone to claim.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

This minor league system is great, prospects finally get a chance to play against other teams... Looks like Darko won't be a Victory Cigar anymore..
I don't know about you guys, but before this NBDL system, I loved to watch the end of blowout games, cuz of all the porspects playing garbage mins.

Anyone know if the NBDL games will be televised?


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

WTChan said:


> This minor league system is great, prospects finally get a chance to play against other teams... Looks like Darko won't be a Victory Cigar anymore..
> I don't know about you guys, but before this NBDL system, I loved to watch the end of blowout games, cuz of all the porspects playing garbage mins.
> 
> Anyone know if the NBDL games will be televised?


Well, I did love to see DARKOOOOO time, but sadly Darko won't be in the NBDL, since it's his third season. Still, there are others like him (ok, almost like him, there's only one real Darko)


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Aww.... so much for more Darko.. woulda been sweet.. I mean, he is the most exciting player to watch in the league (I'm always on my feet when he's in the game, screaming DARKO! DO SOMETHING!) :biggrin: 

So 3rd year players can't go in the NBDL?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WTChan said:


> So 3rd year players can't go in the NBDL?


Not unless they want to.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> Not unless they want to.



Is that a fact? Or are you just assuming? I am going to guess that teams won't be allowed to "send down" guys after two years, even if they agree. Otherwise, teams could use sneaky ways to threaten guys to either accept being sent down or be cut, etc ... From what I remember reading, they were only allowed to do that first two years period.

Seems like not all of the details are out though. I know Orlando is reportedly having issues buying out the contract of Vasquez because nobody is sure right now what the exact buyout rules of the new CBA are.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You could be right JNice, because contracts are only 2 years guaranteed now. However, I doubt teams would threaten to cut a guy if he doesn't go down there. Since contracts are now 2 years, plus team options, if a guy isn't ready to at least play after coming in at say 19 (or a year out of college) + 2 years in the NBDL, he'll be out of the league anyway.

I think situations like Darko cloud too many people's minds. 99% of the time, a guy isn't going to get sent down there, after two full years anyway. Darko, had he been in the NBDL (same with Skita and Diop), would have been playing the past two years down there. Situations like Darko and Skita won't be happening anymore, if the NBDL is used properly by the teams. So two years should all that is needed, if you're drafted, because that's all you're contractually tied to (before the two team options).


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

This is a major step up from what it used to be, however it would of been better if they used it just like major league baseball uses there minor leagues. But its better then nothing


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> You could be right JNice, because contracts are only 2 years guaranteed now. However, I doubt teams would threaten to cut a guy if he doesn't go down there. Since contracts are now 2 years, plus team options, if a guy isn't ready to at least play after coming in at say 19 (or a year out of college) + 2 years in the NBDL, he'll be out of the league anyway.
> 
> I think situations like Darko cloud too many people's minds. 99% of the time, a guy isn't going to get sent down there, after two full years anyway. Darko, had he been in the NBDL (same with Skita and Diop), would have been playing the past two years down there. Situations like Darko and Skita won't be happening anymore, if the NBDL is used properly by the teams. So two years should all that is needed, if you're drafted, because that's all you're contractually tied to (before the two team options).



I am really interested to see how it all turns out and what all the real rules are. Certainly teams will start finding loopholes to their advantage, they always do.

I wonder what happens if a guy, like say Claxton, is injured for pretty much their entire rookie year .. and then the team wants to keep them in the NBDL an additional two years. I wonder what happens then .. just a random thought.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JNice said:


> I am really interested to see how it all turns out and what all the real rules are. Certainly teams will start finding loopholes to their advantage, they always do.
> 
> I wonder what happens if a guy, like say Claxton, is injured for pretty much their entire rookie year .. and then the team wants to keep them in the NBDL an additional two years. I wonder what happens then .. just a random thought.


Claxton got paid though. Even though he was considered a rookie (his 2nd year), under a scenario like that, Claxton would be on the 2nd year of his rookie deal, with a team option for the 3rd. If he didn't show anything to the team in the 2nd year, he could be cut all together. I think the rule is like the baseball one. If you're a 3rd year player, you have to agree to be sent down, but let's be real.

Bobby Simmons said he hated the NBDL. So the harder you work, the faster you'll be out of the minors, because let's be real, the minors no matter how much money you are making, is not like making the big show.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

So, David Stern said he wants 7 more teams by the 2006-2007 season. That will put 15 teams in the NDBL. There are 30 teams in the NBA. Maybe this is a huge step towards affliating NBA-NDBL teams? I don't think there is a big enough talent pool out there to have a 30 team D-league that is actually any good, so I think teams could share a NDBL roster contributing half of the players each. It's worked before for the NHL.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

jdg said:


> So, David Stern said he wants 7 more teams by the 2006-2007 season. That will put 15 teams in the NDBL. There are 30 teams in the NBA. Maybe this is a huge step towards affliating NBA-NDBL teams? I don't think there is a big enough talent pool out there to have a 30 team D-league that is actually any good, so I think teams could share a NDBL roster contributing half of the players each. It's worked before for the NHL.


Well Stern has said that two teams will share a team and there will probably never be 30 minor league teams. There just aren't 420 (12 players each) extra players who could play (and be effective) in the league. 210 players is still too much to me, but that is fine to have some fringe guys in the minor league.


----------

